# Do your rats go crazy for uncooked noodles?



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Okay so this might be strange but I've noticed this with all the rats I've had. They love uncooked noodles. Originally I'd give them this because I thought it would be a good addition for chew things. Turns out my rats (past and present) LOVED this. If given a choice between veggies or bread or even chicken and dried noodles....the noodles win. I'm just baffled by it because it can't taste that good considering they aren't cooked. But I'm thinking it must be a common thing since all of my rats have reacted this way.

Is this true with any of your rats? And just out of curiosity, what do you think makes uncooked noodles so irresistible? Is it just something that feels good on their teeth?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Between chicken or egg and uncooked pasta, my rats will go for the egg/chicken first. My rats prefer cooked pasta over uncooked pasta. But it is like us, we all have different tastes and I expect rats to be the same to some extend.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

My rats like uncooked pasta, but love cooked pasta. I started giving them the multi-colored pasta. Just a bit more nutrients vs plain pasta. 😋


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Haha yeah I'd assume that cooked noodles would be preferred to uncooked. But I suppose it's either personal taste, or maybe because I made a ritual out of it since the time they were very young.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

My older ones like cooked better and my younger rats like uncooked better. Maybe something to do with how soft the cooked one is so it is easier to eat?


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah I never considered that! And maybe ones that are especially big chewers. An age/teeth thing  lol


----------

